# Herp Spots



## Tom Kennedy (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey guys, i know many people dont like to share their herp spots. Im not looking for specific spots but if people could tell me a general area it would be much appreciated

We will be heaping from Wollongong, NSW heading to Mt Gambier, SA and then heading to Smokey Bay, SA next to Flinders Rangers NP, SA and of to Wollongong via West NSW

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 28, 2019)

You've just listed the general areas yourself!


----------



## Tom Kennedy (Mar 29, 2019)

Ill keep my eyes peeled any specific speices that would be rare to find??


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes, there are several species which are rarely found. I'm willing to bet you won't find any of them!


----------



## Harrison_Asensio (Dec 28, 2019)

i always go to lane cove national park its one of my fav spots and i always find wtaer dragons and red bellies and if you look in the saltwater part at this time of year you will see heaps on stingrays btw theres also lace monitors there


----------

